# Northeast Georgia hunting lease



## miller14 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have about 150 acres of short pines - about 15 years old.
Has not been hunted in about  8 to 10 years ( maybe the neighbors have slipped in some, but not much).   The land has 2 big swamps and borders a lake.   Guide-lines ----   obey all game regs., trophy management - 4 points on one side or better, No fishing, shooting does will be permitted, no camping.  I'm looking for responsible adult hunters only.  must be safe, safe, and safe.  I have one other person in as of now and I'm looking for 4 more safe hunters.  $500 per person or $2000 for 120 acres and you'll be the only one        (the guy that paid --- said that he just wanted to hunt about 30 acres).


----------



## msdins (Jun 5, 2006)

miller14 said:
			
		

> I have about 150 acres of short pines - about 15 years old.
> Has not been hunted in about  8 to 10 years ( maybe the neighbors have slipped in some, but not much).   The land has 2 big swamps and borders a lake.   Guide-lines ----   obey all game regs., trophy management - 4 points on one side or better, No fishing, shooting does will be permitted, no camping.  I'm looking for responsible adult hunters only.  must be safe, safe, and safe.  I have one other person in as of now and I'm looking for 4 more safe hunters.  $500 per person or $2000 for 120 acres and you'll be the only one        (the guy that paid --- said that he just wanted to hunt about 30 acres).




Where is this at? I am def interested in this. 

oh yeah you have a PM


----------



## miller14 (Jun 5, 2006)

*land*

The land is in Franklin County ---- Just north of Carnesville.


----------



## abuice34 (Jun 5, 2006)

I Would Be Interested In The Property.  I Live Close By And Would Love To Have Property Close By.  Please Keep Me Informed.  Thanks, Andrew


----------



## miller14 (Jun 8, 2006)

*club*

membership is still available----- 1st come basis.


----------



## miller14 (Jun 12, 2006)

*land*

ttt


----------



## chigger (Jun 20, 2006)

any left


----------



## miller14 (Aug 3, 2006)

*land*

ttt


----------



## dherrin (Aug 4, 2006)

*Lease*

Is this land available for lease i have about 2 to 3 hunters interested. We would like to look at it.

Thanks for your time,
Donnie
678-377-3676


----------

